# Crane/BullDozer Accident



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

dronai said:


> https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=152864814874398
> 
> And the Crane driver


I hate Facebook links. I don't do social media.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

dronai said:


> https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=152864814874398
> 
> And the Crane driver





Tsmil said:


> I hate Facebook links. I don't do social media.


Bad link for a iPad


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

It's a must see !!! Look under Facebook, Amazing and Crazy videos page, and find The one called Scrap Metal


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Tsmil said:


> I don't do social media.


Then you better get off this forum.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Then you better get off this forum.


Lol. I don't consider topic specific forums the typical social media. 
Won't find me on Facebook, twitter, my space, or whatever. 

In either case, bad practice to post links in a public forum that requires membership to view.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Tsmil said:


> Lol. I don't consider topic specific forums the typical social media.
> Won't find me on Facebook, twitter, my space, or whatever.
> 
> In either case, bad practice to post links in a public forum that requires membership to view.


 
But what about all the women your missing out on ?


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

dronai said:


> But what about all the women your missing out on ?


My point made.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

On YouTube


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

8V71 said:


> On YouTube
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2LX_YpjkdA">YouTube Link</a>


At least the driver was able to bail.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tsmil said:


> I hate Facebook links. I don't do social media.


The new management at work is almost forcing the employees to join all of that crap. Constantly sending invites, wanting us to "like" the articles. What if I don't like the damn articles? It's like they have turned into a communist dictatorship.

I'm the only one not on board....can they fire someone for that?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Poop breaks for everyone!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Poop breaks for everyone!


I bet the operator all ready had his


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I bet the operator all ready had his


As did anyone who was down in that hole.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I saw this the other week, on Facebook. :jester:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

OK, The Crane is designed to lift so much weight, and someone checked the Bulldozer weight I would think ? 

I missed the operator jumping out the first time seeing this.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

dronai said:


> OK, The Crane is designed to lift so much weight, and someone checked the Bulldozer weight I would think ?
> 
> I missed the operator jumping out the first time seeing this.


I have been following this for a week or so on another forum. Lots of crane guys pondering over why it went over. One guy came up with an idea that was so simple but yet almost unbelievable. I think he was right.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I keep rewatching it because I can't tell if it's actually happening or if it's the shaky camera: It looks like the guy is booming-down as he lowers the bulldozer.

If he was right at capacity when he started the pick, that would put him over his limit. But that'd be a hell of a rookie mistake.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I thought I saw that too John.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Big John said:


> I keep rewatching it because I can't tell if it's actually happening or if it's the shaky camera: It looks like the guy is booming-down as he lowers the bulldozer.
> 
> If he was right at capacity when he started the pick, that would put him over his limit. But that'd be a hell of a rookie mistake.


I think "Bulya" was an apprentice :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I was able to measure the piston extension at the beginning of the video.

It's the same just before the rig starts to tip.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

John, wife sees it !!! At level ground, the Crane can lift no problem, but the lower down it goes leverage works against it's capacity.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

dronai said:


> John, wife sees it !!! At level ground, the Crane can lift no problem, but the lower down it goes leverage works against it's capacity.


But why?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

dronai said:


> John, wife sees it !!! At level ground, the Crane can lift no problem, but the lower down it goes leverage works against it's capacity.


I admit, I'm not really Sheldon, but if the crane is lowering the load strictly by the cable and not by the arm, I don't see the center of gravity changing in respect to the X axis. Therefore, I conclude that either the arm moved or the rate at which the load was lowered decreased thus creating more force on the tip of the arm, in turn moving the center of gravity toward the load on the X axis.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The dozer is also swinging left to right. It could have been swinging perpendicular to that as well. Just before the crane starts to pull up, the dozer is way off to the left.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I was able to measure the piston extension at the beginning of the video.


You have way too much free time on your hands.. :laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> I admit, I'm not really Sheldon, but if the crane is lowering the load strictly by the cable and not by the arm, I don't see the center of gravity changing in respect to the X axis. Therefore, I conclude that either the arm moved or the rate at which the load was lowered decreased thus creating more force on the tip of the arm, in turn moving the center of gravity toward the load on the X axis.


I think your right ! If the angle of the boom doesn't change , it shouldn't have any effect on the platform stability.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

8V71 said:


> But why?


 Why is he booming down? If he is, I assume it's to clear the edge.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

480sparky said:


> As did anyone who was down in that hole.


:lol::clap:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> You have way too much free time on your hands.. :laughing:



Gee..... it took all of what? 10 seconds?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Big John said:


> Why is he booming down? If he is, I assume it's to clear the edge.


Not booming down but dronai's wife was sorta kinda almost on the right track with her wording.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

8V71 said:


> Not booming down but dronai's wife was sorta kinda almost on the right track with her wording.


If the boom does not move, either by lowering or telescoping the leverage does not change no mater how much they winch down.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Other than the added weight of cable as the load is lowered. It may not be a lot but could it have been the straw that broke the camels back?


----------



## wdemos (Nov 27, 2008)

Tsmil said:


> At least the driver was able to bail.


As a crane operator it’s probably the first thing he learned and the only thing he did correctly.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tsmil said:


> Other than the added weight of cable as the load is lowered. It may not be a lot but could it have been the straw that broke the camels back?


That's what some of the crane guys are thinking. The crane is not big enough for this job and way out of chart from the beginning. After he swung over the wall and got lined up, the crane was right at the balance point. Not only is the cable adding to the load it is also subtracting from the weight of the crane. At times you can see multiple cables from the boom so it was sheaved maybe 8:1 or so which added a lot of cable to the load with little downward travel.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Tsmil said:


> Other than the added weight of cable as the load is lowered. It may not be a lot but could it have been the straw that broke the camels back?


Exactly. That is the one variable you know is changing.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

8V71 said:


> I have been following this for a week or so on another forum. Lots of crane guys pondering over why it went over. One guy came up with an idea that was so simple but yet almost unbelievable. I think he was right.


Link?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's a good one, I didn't think of that. If it's true it meant he was a dumbass from the word Go: I can see a guy making a rookie mistake and not watching his boom position and slowly going outside the limit. But to let your rigging weight tip you over it means he was never within capacity.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

dronai said:


> https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=152864814874398
> 
> And the Crane driver


Lucky bastard!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Link?


http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/showthread.php?34419-Crane-lifting-dozer-and-capsizing


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

Another thing to consider is if the operator was cabling down and stopped, then deceleration inertia of the dozer may have helped start the tip over.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

8V71 said:


> http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/showthread.php?34419-Crane-lifting-dozer-and-capsizing


Check out post # 7 in the other forum.


----------

